# scrambled eggs



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, mám trochu problémy s českým překladem. Myslím si, že oficiální překlad je *míchaná vajíčka*, ale moje otázka je, jestli *smaženice *může znamenet totéž, nebo ta je pouze s houbami, nebo je správný překlad *míchanice*, co jsem ještě nikdy neslyšel. Děkuji.


----------



## kelt

zdarec,

tak _míchanice_ jsem neslyšel ani já. _smaženice _znám také pouze s houbama. _míchaná vajíčka_ je nejlepší. to mi připomíná, že mám na ně obrovskou chuť


----------



## Jana337

I should add that in the eastern part of the Czech Republic, we call it "vaječina". If you said "míchaná vajíčka", it would be like saying "sodium chloride" instead of salt.  My experience says the word is unknown in the rest of the country (I don't know where exactly the border is) and it sounds excruciatingly funny to people who hear it for the first time. On the other hand, many people from my region would absolutely not suspect that it is a local word only.

I agree with Kelt about "smaženice". "Míchanice" is a very vague word; do not use it for "scrambled eggs".


----------



## Encolpius

I find vaječina very logical. But do you mean, Jana, Moravia by the eastern Czechia? Then it should be a little bit regional.


----------

